# Anyone know anything about Robo Hamsters?



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

So my Robo Hamster, Pippa, is about two years old. I noticed the last couple of days that her hair looked very disheveled, which usually is an indicator of some kind of stress. So I moved her into a quieter room, with less traffic, hoping that would help. 
Today she was curled up in a ball, sleeping outside of her house, which is very unusual for her. I needed to clean the cage anyway, so I picked her up, and instead of hopping out of my hands as she usually would, she simply let me pick her up. She will not open her eyes at all. She will wiggle around, but is not moving much at all. 
I flipped her over to look at her belly, and around her genital area, it is stained red. I have no idea where the blood came from, as she has no open wounds. I assumed that maybe it was in her urine, but that theory went out the window when she peed on me, and it was blood free. Her weight seems fine. 
It is pretty evident that she is on her last leg. I knew that when she let me pick her up. I just want to know what is wrong, and how I can make her comfortable. Do I need to have her PTS?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like a possible beginning stage of a prolapsed uterus or rectum. Actually fairly common in hamsters.

It is extremely painful, and although CAN be fixed the surgery can be risky and expensive. If I were you I would take her in the PTS, but first ask your vet what is wrong.

So sorry about your robo :'(


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Can hamsters get pyo? That was my first thought.


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

Snippet said:


> Can hamsters get pyo? That was my first thought.


They sure can, and this was my first thought as well. The only sure cure for it is a hysterectomy, so consider your options well Alex.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I talked to the vet earlier and she actually suggested Wet Tail. Since they were closed by the time I called, she told me to give Pippa fluids via syringe and to also try and give her a little pepto. 
She took fluids well, until about 45 minutes ago. Her little body was just too dehydrated to fight through the night. I held her while she passed, about 9 minutes ago. 
Thank you for all the responses.

RIP Pippa 
??/??/09 - 04/12/11


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you loss. That's not a bad age for a hamster.


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Alex. 

I think your vet was probably wrong with the Wet Tail diagnosis, though. Wet Tail doesn't cause bleeding like that.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think is really awful cases of Wet tail bleeding can be a SYMPTOM, but is not the only thing present. I agree with the wrong diagnoses.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

It always drives me absolutely crazy when I don't know what made them sick. Unfortunately by the time I found her, only the emergency vet was open, and they charge over $100 just to walk in the door. It's ridiculous.


----------

